# Can you sand poly off to re-do the wood?



## dms21466 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am new to this website and posted a similar question in another section but thought this forum is more relevant.

Here's my question: I just purchased a beautiful maple table. Problem is, my old table and chairs are oak. I like the chairs and would like to keep them. I finished the chairs myself several years ago and would like to strip the poly off, re-stain them with a maple stain and re-poly them. 

Is it possible to sand the poly finish off the chairs or would I be better off to bring them somewhere and have them dipped? I'm sure that is quite expensive. Thanks!


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

In the past I used Frombees (sp) remover. I would not sand good wood unless Iwas building something. Just my opinion.
Reards,
George II
George Cole


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

There are many products available to remove such things without sanding. You may want to shoot jerrymayfield a pm, he may be able to give a better answer.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

dms21466 said:


> I am new to this website and posted a similar question in another section but thought this forum is more relevant.
> 
> Here's my question: I just purchased a beautiful maple table. Problem is, my old table and chairs are oak. I like the chairs and would like to keep them. I finished the chairs myself several years ago and would like to strip the poly off, re-stain them with a maple stain and re-poly them.
> 
> Is it possible to sand the poly finish off the chairs or would I be better off to bring them somewhere and have them dipped? I'm sure that is quite expensive. Thanks!


I agree with the rest to remove the finish buy a paint stripper high in MC(if you forget buy the one that weighs the most) this stuff must be used in an area that is well ventilated and follow all the safety precautions. That said there is no way to make oak look like maple,the grain is entirely different. If you go ahead with this why not try a non-poly varnish you might be pleasantly surprised.

Good Luck

Jerry


----------

